# Help Please, Chick w/hernia by cord



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

New chick just hatched out & it's got a hernia where the umbilical cord is attached to it's body. No "guts" sticking out, but "meat". Is there anything I can do? Tape it up? 

Yes, I know it's probably not worth it, but if there is something I can do to help, I will.

Thanks,

Crazy chicken lady trying to save every little chick


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Keep the chick by itself, warm with high humidity and no food or water for the next 24 hours. That will nearly always resolve if it is not pecked or allowed to get dirty.


----------

